# Little atx pc case ( Christmas gift to family member )( done)



## ST.o.CH (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello everyone.
Here's another project, this time it is a Christmas present for my older sister, as is without pc and needs one for her and the three children I decided to give him my old pc, still useful for the web and office applications.
The hardware will be shown later.
This box will serve as a home for my old pc and will also find a new address after ready.
Relevant technical aspects are the construction of 2 mm aluminum plate, the back with enough space to mount level, partially hidden 5,25" drive and three fans, two in and one out.






































































I'm already working on the box for three days and that's all for now.
However the priority is to work fast to make the delivery on day 24 this month.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 17, 2014)

It makes me remember my first computer someone (grandmother) gave to me as a gift on *December 2006.

It was an AMD K6-2 550MHz, 20GB hard disk, SiS IGP and a stock Intel cooler for the CPU and Windows 98. 

I really miss that computer now, I'd like to make some tests on it. 

*_Dates are approximate._


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks good so far. Just watch it with the sharp edges you did mention she has 3 children.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 18, 2014)

That optical drive has seen better days


----------



## Norton (Dec 18, 2014)

Sub'd for another great build from @ST.o.CH


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 18, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> It makes me remember my first computer someone (grandmother) gave to me as a gift on *December 2006.
> 
> It was an AMD K6-2 550MHz, 20GB hard disk, SiS IGP and a stock Intel cooler for the CPU and Windows 98.
> 
> ...



By translating the year of 2006 to 2014 the hardware it will be something like that .



Devon68 said:


> Looks good so far. Just watch it with the sharp edges you did mention she has 3 children.


They are three kids with 7, 9 and 13 years old, and the edges will be smoothness. 



t_ski said:


> That optical drive has seen better days


That´s for sure, but I keep it for standard measures.


Norton said:


> Sub'd for another great build from @ST.o.CH


Thanks Bill, lets see how this ends.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi there,
First update to this day,
Ad some steel ( screws ), change the inner side to fit the psu, and then realized the bottom and rear sheets are quite heavy, still need to do risks to loose some grams.
Also ad some pictures with yellow color.








Blue and orange are welcome as well.








This one reminds me a window of a bunker, by the inside dark.








Detailed views.








The arrival of the yellow.












On this I was tired at the moment and viewing with some blur.





Thanks for spending your time viewing this thread,
Until then.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 22, 2014)

Bump of the day...

Also two pics, 

Worked in details, the m3 screws went to m4, sanded the edges, put some holes to I/O connections and to fans and last make the foots.  Looks better now with the foots, will increase the dynamics with a window and some mesh sheet.








That´s all for the night, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 23, 2014)

May I ask how do you cut such perfect circles or the small holes on the case?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 24, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> May I ask how do you cut such perfect circles or the small holes on the case?


I make the holes to fans with an electric jigsaw and finish with a file, the small holes I do in stages, to a 5 mm hole start first by using a 2 mm drill bit or 2, 5 mm to maintain the right axis and then use 5 mm drill. The drills are not always new and even after sharp never look so certain as if they came from the factory, and making a hole with a small drill is better and easier.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 24, 2014)

Update, the box is almost finish,
This time have make the front in mesh steel, the hdd cage, the hole to side window and the window in acrylic,
put in front the power and reset buttons and also two usb 2.0 ports.
The following pictures.
























Until then.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2014)

i love that, i may just add clear coat
and using simple color


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 24, 2014)

It is starting to look good, very good! An unique case.

Lucky people!


----------



## peche (Dec 24, 2014)

Real custom case...!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## freakshow (Dec 24, 2014)

very nice! can't wait to see it finished


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 24, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> i love that, i may just add clear coat
> and using simple color





Blue-Knight said:


> It is starting to look good, very good! An unique case.
> 
> Lucky people!





peche said:


> Real custom case...!
> Thanks for sharing





freakshow said:


> very nice! can't wait to see it finished



Thank you guys, 

Today I painted the box in black mate  and I forgot the paint needs time to dry, and if things go well I maybe might finish the case tomorrow.

Thanks for your feedback and have a Christmas time .

Cheers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Id put in another 5.25 slot.

You say you file. Are all edges smoothed?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 25, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Id put in another 5.25 slot.
> 
> You say you file. Are all edges smoothed?


Although it doesn't look like there are some pointy parts but as all burrs are removed there is no risk of cutting.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 25, 2014)

Today I checked the paint and is a bit sticky, still needs more time to dry.
In the mean time here´s a teaser shot.





.
As today is the day of Jesus of Nazareth born ( it´s the same over 2014 years), is time to spent with my wife  and son and daughter.

Have a nice day.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 27, 2014)

Greetings,
Today I have finished the case to big sister.

Specs are:
Gigabyte P35-DQ6
Intel E7400 @2200mhz ( too many cycles running under high voltage )
3GB OCZ Reaper PC2-9200 cl5
Palit GTX 460 2GB DDR5
Seagate 320 GB S-ata II 
Nox Hummer 700W 80+ black sleeved psu
DVD-RW ide from the 90´s
Artic Cooling F13 Pro cpu cooler
Artic Cooling F12 fan exhaust
Nanoxia 120mm x2 intake sponsored by our amazing @Norton 

The following pictures,




























Thanks for giving the giveaway idea, appreciated .
Tomorrow my sister will receive a small present.


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 27, 2014)

While the front mesh was not painted I kind of didn't like how it looked, but now, wow I like it a lot.

What do you use to bend metal sheets? I've seen some do it youself metal bending tables on youtube and thought I make one for the summer.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 27, 2014)

It is looking very good! Great job!


----------



## freakshow (Dec 27, 2014)

love it, looks awesome


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 27, 2014)

@ST.o.CH , you have some mad skills bro! Awesome build and the craftsmanship is off the scale.


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2014)

Another awesome job!!! 

FYI- @sneekypeet gets the credit for those fans


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 28, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> While the front mesh was not painted I kind of didn't like how it looked, but now, wow I like it a lot.
> 
> What do you use to bend metal sheets? I've seen some do it yourself metal bending tables on youtube and thought I make one for the summer.


In the past I had tried to make two different models but didn´t went well, then I began to wonder a big task that I had in front of me, and so I went in other way, like this:





This was last year, now I make a line  deep into metal sheet like 1/6 to 1/4 to control the bending curvature and use the same process, it´s hard to bent but doesn´t make the worked piece more fragile.
An exemple:








Norton said:


> Another awesome job!!!
> 
> FYI- @sneekypeet gets the credit for those fans



Thanks @Norton ,
A huge thanks to @sneekypeet for sponsoring this project by giving two nice Nanoxia 120mm fans  .


----------

